# Freehand: Wehende/Geschwungene Flagge erstellen



## Harzteufel (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich benötige eine scheinbar wehende Flagge. Wie erstelle ich so etwas in Freehand? Die Flagge ist soweit fertig und müsste nur noch diese Wellenform bekommen, aber ich weiss nicht wie - hat jemand ne Ahnung?

MfG Harzteufel


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Oktober 2005)

Hi, also grundsätzlich würde ich sagen du must nun halt überall Ankerpunkte hinzufügen und diese halt über eine geschwungene Form realisieren unter Umständen an den richtigen Stellen noch einen Farbverlauf einfügen und fertig. Vielleicht bekommst du auch mit der Linse oder dem Biegentool etwas hin, was ich aber bezweifle.

Gruß


----------



## Irresponder (31. Oktober 2005)

Du kannst eine "Umhüllung" benutzen um das zu realisieren. Ich habe jetzt Freehand leider nicht auf dem Rechner an dem ich arbeite, aber ich würde Dir enpfehlen einfach mal in der Hilfe nachzusehen. Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe kannst Du aus einer kleinen Anzahl von "Umhüllungen" wählen. Alternativ kann man auch selber Formen zur "Umhüllung" erstellen.

Nunja, ich hoffe das hilft Dir vielleicht.

Gruß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. Oktober 2005)

Super jetzt weiß ich auch endlich wofür man das sinnvoll verwendet.


----------

